# I'm going to be Creating My Own NBA!



## Cobosejo (Oct 4, 2015)

I need co-hosts.

This will be a success, I will fill you in more later.

But as of now, I need some co-hosts.

Requirements:

Must be,

25 or older.
If your 40~ You have a 80% chance more to get this spot.
Must know about Basketball.
Must Be willing to talk with other co-hosts.

If your interested,

Email me your phone number and a time to call you.
[email protected]

This program will be fun and we will be very fun and even though we only have 1,400 people we will recruit more until we are million, on T.V and known.

It all starts from an Idea, making the first progression today! Please, be my day 1!

With S.A.D doing this program alone would be killer!

Message me up!


----------

